# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Humour Informatique >  Humour : Quel est votre signe astrologique geek ? Le Zodiac Geek vous en propose 12

## Katleen Erna

*Humour : Quel est votre signe astrologique geek ? Le Zodiac Geek vous en propose 12*

Votre copine est fan d'horoscope ou de feng shui, et vous vous sentiez laiss pour compte ? Voici pour vous le zodiaque Geek.

Oui, vous aussi, Geeks, tes ns sous une toile (noire ?). Et des amricains ( James Wright et Josh Eckert) ont donc eu l'ide, via une infographie, de crer des signes du zodiaque pour accrocs des acronymes en trois lettres (LAN, IRL, WOW, etc.).

Pour trouver votre signe, rien de plus simple, il vous suffit de consulter le diagramme (et de connatre votre date de naissance). La rpartition des signes se fait en fonction de l'anne, comme pour l'horoscope chinois.

Source : Le "Geek Zodiac"


 ::fleche::  Quel est votre signe ? Vous correspond-t-il ?

----------


## Thorna

Wizard... J'aime assez  ::): 
Dommage qu'en recrant un nouveau zodiaque, on ne lui ait pas donn les 13 signes qu'il devrait normalement avoir. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on a vir Ophiucus (Serpentaire) du zodiaque classique pour faire beau qu'il fallait faire la mme chose ici ! J'aurais bien vu une case Geek, tout simplement  :;):

----------


## Uther

Vu que c'est un horoscope a un signe par an, il n'aurait de toute faon pas t logique de passer  13.

----------


## Loceka

Le mien me correspond bien aussi  ::mouarf::

----------


## lper

> Vu que c'est un horoscope a un signe par an, il n'aurait de toute faon pas t logique de passer  13.


Et pourquoi donc 12 est plus logique que 13 ?  ::koi:: 
Nom de Zeus, je viens d'hriter d'une Delorean ::love::

----------


## MaitrePylos

Et mon pote qui est n en 58, lui n'a pas droit au signe Geek, Ho le vilain Bug....fallait si attendre  :;):

----------


## Hellwing

> Et mon pote qui est n en 58, lui n'a pas droit au signe Geek, Ho le vilain Bug....fallait si attendre


Vu que le signe redevient le mme tous les 12 ans, ce n'est pas difficile d'en dduire celui de l'anne 58 ^^

----------


## toopac

> Et mon pote qui est n en 58, lui n'a pas droit au signe Geek, Ho le vilain Bug....fallait si attendre


'bug' aussi pour les annes 1940, 1923...

----------


## ratomms

le mien me va trs bien  ::mrgreen::

----------


## MaitrePylos

> Vu que le signe redevient le mme tous les 12 ans, ce n'est pas difficile d'en dduire celui de l'anne 58 ^^


Je pencherais plus pour un camouflet de Ninja, une entourloupe pour distraire les non Geek  ::):

----------


## Uther

> Et pourquoi donc 12 est plus logique que 13 ?


Sur un systme a annes 12 n'est pas plus logique que n'importe quel nombre, y compris le 13.
Mais prendre en compte Ophiucus n'a de sens que si on ce base sur un horoscope avec tous les signes dans la mme anne.

----------


## lper

> Vu que c'est un horoscope a un signe par an, il n'aurait de toute faon pas t logique de passer  13.





> Sur un systme a annes 12 n'est pas plus logique que n'importe quel nombre, y compris le 13.


no comment... ::aie:: 



> Mais prendre en compte Ophiucus n'a de sens que si on ce base sur un horoscope avec tous les signes dans la mme anne.


Pourquoi ne pas couper l'anne en 13, de toute faon ce n'est pas le mois qui dfinit un signe astrologique...

----------


## Ju1.0

Je suis Robot, et ma femme est semi-sorcire (elle est  moiti geek). Je me disais aussi que nos bats taient tranges  ::aie::

----------


## LooserBoy

Mon nom est Boy, LooserBoy...  ::aie:: 

Tain taintaintain tain tain tain tain taintaintain...

----------


## Gnoce

Wizard !

a me ressemble bien, fumer, avoir l'air endormi et disparaitre comme par magie  18h  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## Uther

> no comment...
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas couper l'anne en 13, de toute faon ce n'est pas le mois qui dfinit un signe astrologique...


On est d'accord si l'on dcoupe l'anne comme pour notre horoscope occidental, passer  13 signes peut se justifier. 

Mais, il se trouve juste que le modle retenu est le modle chinois avec un signe par anne, et que dans ce cas l le nombre de signes n'a pas de signification particulire. Ils ont donc tout simplement gard 12 signes, comme pour l'horoscope chinois traditionnel.

----------


## abdelhamidem

En ce qui me concerne, il manque *Jedi*

----------


## rotsilaina

Robot, j'aime bien.  ::ccool::

----------


## Ju1.0

Je pense que Jedi est compris dans Samourai (on y retrouve aussi Dark Vador), mais rien n'indu=ique que leur vue des samourai est noire

----------


## Uther

C'est bien cris en petit en bas : les Jedi sont inclus dans les samouras/ninja

----------


## sihammaster

UNDEAD !!! cool!! j'aiiiime bien  ::mouarf::

----------


## abdelhamidem

> C'est bien cris en petit en bas : les Jedi sont inclus dans les samouras/ninja


Haha bah ca tombe bien, je suis ninja/samourai d'aprs mon anne de naissance. Mais bon ... Jedi/Sith c'est tellement norme dans l'univers geek que je voyais plus comme un signe  part entire.

----------


## psylox

Alien me va trs bien  ::ccool::

----------


## Acropole

Je suis Alien  ::mrgreen::

----------


## air-dex

Undead moi aussi. Il aurait fallu mettre un sondage.

----------


## ManusDei

I, Robot.

----------


## sshpcl2

undead ca roule livide avec un souffle par heure je marche  ::aie:: 

Prendre en compte Ophiucus .... prendre en compte Ophiucus 

Pas bonne ide a, ils nous auraient rajoute 75 pisodes des chevaliers du zodiac  ::ccool::  

ouf on a chapp a a  ::cry::

----------


## mr.saucisse

Un signe astrologique geek en base 12, mme pas en hexadcimal, honteux  ::roll::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## cahnory

> Un signe astrologique geek en base 12, mme pas en hexadcimal, honteux


On dit astrologeek  ::aie:: 
Sinon wizard, comme beaucoup on dirait.

----------


## 3logy

> I, Robot.


 ::D:  I, Stronaut

----------


## Gouyon

Moi c'est undead. Ca ne me correspond pas trop ::?:

----------


## Lorantus

2012 est prsent.
Les dates en rouges pour les vnements importants.
"C'est arrive la date de votre naissance !"

----------


## taha1

Alien pour moi  :8-):

----------


## Lyche

Ninja/Samura et a me correspond trs bien !

Edit : On peut remarquer que sur celui des treasure hunters il y a 2fois l'anne 1935. Fan de Indiana Jones ?  ::aie::

----------


## The_Big_Lebowski

Le mien n'y est p.

----------


## negstek

Dommage que l'on ne puisse pas lire le texte associ aux signes, la rsolution de l'image n'est pas assez leve...

----------


## lper

> Le mien n'y est p.


Normal le Dude n'est pas geek, plutt nerd... ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Dommage que l'on ne puisse pas lire le texte associ aux signes, la rsolution de l'image n'est pas assez leve...


#man zoom  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mdinoc

En ce jour 2011-04-13, Je prfre rester avec les signes du Zodiaque normal... mais en version Troll.

(Je suis Treasure Hunter, en attendant).

----------


## Benjamin Delespierre

Superhero, a sonne bien !

----------


## logiclogic

comment avez-vous devin ? Le signe geek quivalent  mon anne de naissance colle parfaitement!!! car je me suis dcouvert une nouvelle passion (srieuse) il y a moins de deux ans... et le geek correspond!!! ::ccool::

----------


## air-dex

> 


Ca me rappelle quelque souvenirs de StarQuake et de Pulsator...  ::calim2:: 




> Dommage que l'on ne puisse pas lire le texte associ aux signes, la rsolution de l'image n'est pas assez leve...


+1. Mais en tapant "Zodiac Geek" dans Google Images, il y a des meilleures rsolutions.

----------


## ragnarokr

"Treasure Hunter"
Pas mal, a me correspond bien  ::):

----------


## loka

Jedi \o/

----------


## negstek

> +1. Mais en tapant "Zodiac Geek" dans Google Images, il y a des meilleures rsolutions.


> bien vu la tortue !    ::ccool::

----------


## tigunn

N'a pas les pieds sur terre, A toujours la tte dans les toiles => Astronaut  ::ccool::

----------


## doublex

Moi, c'est Pirate... Le dites pas aux  roots, ils vont se mfier.  :;):

----------


## Gecko

Wizard, j'ai les boules les mages sont pour les kikoo  ::triste::

----------


## Lyche

> Wizard, j'ai les boules les mages sont pour les kikoo


 ::no::  ils sont indispensable  la survie les mages !

----------


## MiaowZedong

Robot.....

Et en plus j'ai tous les dfauts et mauvais points lists.....

Les astrologues geek sont trops forts ::calim2::

----------


## nostrora

Astronauth  ::ccool::

----------

